# mcree campout



## chum-chum (Oct 3, 2007)

looking for firm info on dates for cookout/campout shark fishing weekend, tks dan


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic318058-2-1.aspx#bm318224

The info is in red.


----------

